# Failed IVF - no eggs fertilised



## justwishing

Hi All

We had a failed IVF cycle in October and I was really ill afterwards but not overstimulation - it was sickness reaction to the cabergoline and HCG.

We got 14 eggs and we were really hopeful. However 6 werent mature but there were 8 mature eggs so still felt hopeful. DH had poor swim up however they said IVF should still be suitable and opted against ICSI.

They day after we got a call to advise that NONE of our eggs fertilised. They said there was no mistakes in their process but the following could be reasons;

There werent A LOT of sperm alive the next morning
*They found it difficult to remove the outer 2 layers of cells from my eggs so that the sperm could fertilise them.*

They said that it is unexplained why the eggs didnt fertlise and that its not very common that they cannot provide a reason.

Has anyone else had this? Or has anyone had eggs which the calls wouldnt come away - of so what does it mean?

Thanks
Simmy


----------



## justwishing

Also forgot to mention that i have PCOS and at the time i was also taking metformin (which wasnt improving PCOS at all).

I rarely ovulate and periods are normally 2-3 month apart


----------



## scarah

HI, i have just read your post and so sorry to hear of your bad time with your eggs.
I am not in the same boat as you but just wanted to reply to your post.
I have had 4 ivf treatments and have only ever managed to have 6 eggs and 3 or 2 have only ever fertilised and two only survived. Our last course of treatment was worse as they only got three eggs, 2 fertilised and only one survived. i know you only need one but we were devastated. My consultant seems to think ivf hasn't worked for us because my eggs could be of a low quality. We have decided to do some research to find a hopsital in London that can offer us more tests etc so we can hopefully get our little bundle.
What hospital are you at? Are you seeing a counsellor?
Keep smiling.
Sarah B x


----------



## justwishing

Hi Sarah

Thank you so much for your reply - it sounds like you have been through the mill too, although i'm not sure how you keep finding the strength its so hard!! How are you feeling about it now? Are you going again or waiting for more tests?

I'm trying not to feel too down as it was our first attempt and we are just beginning the process to start an ICSI cycle (which would have been best to begin with!)

I'm at Shrewsbury Hospital and they have been great so far - when i go in for my gonapeptyl on the 23rd i'm going to ask them about the egg thing. I read all these posts about egg quality - take this, take that - eat this, eat that - i'm feeling it might be best to not pay much attention to all of that this time and just take the folic acid and eat lots of protein.

Were not seeing a counsellor are you? I was talking to hubby the other day and if our ICSI doesnt work then it will probably be our last round on the NHS and if we have to go private i want to find the best IVF clinic - i'll probably look in London too - let me know what you find!!

Hopefully 2012 will bring us success!!

Simmy x


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Simmy

I have once had a failed cycle but was due to no eggs retrieved - although I do share your pain.

I know what you detail is quite common - during our last treatment we had 13 eggs, the drs took 9 for IVF and the rest for ICSI (as a back up).  DH has super sperm and yet of the IVF lot only 1 fertilised.  We were only left with 2 embies by day 5 and nothing to freeze. i was really unhappy with this number. However, I am now 5 weeks pregnant - proof that it only takes one to make a baby.


The good news is you have this out of the way and the DRs can be sure to move on to ICSI next time.  I know it is heart-breaking right now but I tried to view each failure and set back as a learning curve for the DRS so that one day they could make my forever baby.  I hope this is the same for you.

V X


----------



## felicity0288

Hello Simmy

Sorry to hear your story. I just wanted you to know I have had 8 cycles. I have never had problems with the embryos at that stage. Except once in a clinic in Spain. It was very expensive and I had egg donor. The day we arrived in the airport the clinic phoned to say my donor was cancelled,  her eggs were not good on retrieval. They told us we had a back up donor and was told to wait in Spain for another 4 days. On the morning before the day of transfer we received a phone call asking us to go to the clinic. We were told that none of the eggs had fertilised! We were shocked as this had never happened before. My husband had every test beforehand and his sperm was good. I complained as we are sure that it was the clinics procedure that was at fault. We did get some money back. We went to another clinic a month later and the result was 4 blastocsyts. Unfortunately no pregnancy. I do believe that clinics can sometimes make mistakes. I hope this info helps.
Felicity


----------



## justwishing

Hi Felicity and Vixter 

Thanks for your comments.
Vixter - congratulations on your BFP.

It is difficult isnt it dealing with the reasons why eggs dont fertlise. They never said to me - your eggs were poor quality but i guess the fact that they couldnt get the cumulus cells off them must mean that they were. 

I'm hoping to get more info off them when i go for my gonapeptyl injection

Sx


----------



## elizabethface

Hi

Only on one cycle have my eggs not fertilised. I've had 3 and produced good blasts before, but have immune issues so have had 2 miscarriages. The embryologist said my eggs were poor quality on my last cycle, hence not fertilising. Never had this before (used a new clinic which was supposed to be the best one in London).

I'd be interested in finding out which London clinic will do investigations into egg quality Sarah B. I really want to know whether it is my eggs that have change in the last 2 years, my AMH is 13.31 now and I'm nearly 33, or whether the clinic just didn't prepare me right.

It's really scary stuff isn't it when it goes wrong before egg transfer, but don't worry too much, I do believe clinics can make mistakes!!!


----------



## justwishing

elizabethface said:


> Hi
> 
> Only on one cycle have my eggs not fertilised. I've had 3 and produced good blasts before, but have immune issues so have had 2 miscarriages. The embryologist said my eggs were poor quality on my last cycle, hence not fertilising. Never had this before (used a new clinic which was supposed to be the best one in London).
> 
> I'd be interested in finding out which London clinic will do investigations into egg quality Sarah B. I really want to know whether it is my eggs that have change in the last 2 years, my AMH is 13.31 now and I'm nearly 33, or whether the clinic just didn't prepare me right.
> 
> It's really scary stuff isn't it when it goes wrong before egg transfer, but don't worry too much, I do believe clinics can make mistakes!!!


Hey

Which clinic in London did you use which is supposed to be the best - started searching last night into clinincs for private. we're moving in a couple of months and if this doesnt work and we have to pay they i want to go to the best people

Thanks
Sx


----------



## elizabethface

Hi

We used Zita West in London. I've used Care in Sheffield before, they were good. All Care clinics seem to be good, but hey, I think a lot of it is luck too. 

xxx


----------



## Kirsty1

Hi I'm at the homerton hospital in london and just before xmas had a cycle where none of my 4 eggs fertilised! They said dh sperm sample was fine but they think it was poor egg quality ( ihave endometriosis and low amh) so our 3rd cycle will be icsi x they were telling me I had low amh after 1st cycle so wondering why theyt didn't do icsi for this go!! Good luck to you all!x x


----------



## elizabethface

I think sometimes they make stuff up when it goes pear shape. I've heard many people say that low AMH just means not much reserve and has nothing to do with egg quality. If the egg quality is poor, then surely doing ICSI on it wouldn't help?? I've no idea, just wondering if clinics sometimes cover themselves. I don't want to speak out of turn. It just annoys me a bit that they can say whatever and we suffer because of it and pay the price. I think luck plays a huge role, getting the drugs right etc.


My AMH is 13.31 and my eggs were poor quality at 32 on this last cycle, I just don't know how they can deteriorate so quickly from having 16 good eggs 2 years ago and got blasts. Sorry if it's just a me message.


----------



## justwishing

im not sure the AMH and egg quality is related either. I was told AMH is about egg reserve as mine is 49.2 as i have PCOS so they said i would respond well - which i did. just wish i knew why my eggs were crap.

making a bigger effort this time - im trying to eat more protein as thats good for egg quality - any other tips for egg quality?


----------



## vixter_1

Hi again

I did the foresight plan during my fertility treatment:
http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/
Seemed to make a big difference

Vicki

/links


----------



## justwishing

Ooh not heard of it will take a look later - thanks


----------



## Kirsty1

They told me I had poor egg quality because of the endometriosis and they removed and ovarian cyst same time as egg collection (thought they only told me 3 days after)!!x


----------



## elizabethface

I've heard of the foresight programme, after 7 1/2 years of trying for a baby you get to know what's out there. I never got my head around it though. What do you have to do?

I've looked at the website but still don't get what you do, sorry for being stupid 

xxxxxx


----------



## vixter_1

Hey Elizabeth

No probs. As I have PCOS I was seeing a nutritionist for a while and she told me about foresight. You have to send them a cutting of your hair from the scalp (I did mine at the back under my hair line) and your partners too. They then analysis it to look for anything strange in your system - for example ours came back as saying I was really low in zinc (very much needed for TTC) and DH had a really high aluminium level from his deodorant (not good for sperm quality). The thing about blood tests they can tell you what levels are in your body but only hair (or nails) can tell you what your body is absorbing from that. Anyway I followed their supplement plan (which is very expensive but I was able to source some things cheaper online and from chemists) and I really felt it made a difference, in that, we both felt healthier and I produced very good quality eggs (something I don't always do given my PCOS), Anyway, I am not saying it is solely responsible for my BFP (indeed the DRs are) but would credit it for getting my body where it needed to be, if you know what I mean.

http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/hair-analysis.aspx

/links


----------

